

Mobile Deeplinks for Developers - jmilinovich
http://urx.com/developers

======
gphil
Being able to link to and follow links to specific content is a defining
feature of the web that has been disrupted by single-page JS and mobile apps
that don't support it.

I always find it frustrating when I run into this, so I'm glad to see people
are trying to fix it.

------
rubiquity
I just wanted to point out that your (I'm referring to urx.com) landing page
has this awful, misleading form input to collect your email address with a
button next to it labeled "Contact Us."

Just call it what it really is please.

~~~
jmilinovich
pretty sure the cause and effect was pretty clear there.. thanks for the
feedback, though - will launch an A/B test against grumpy HN posts to validate
;)

~~~
rubiquity
Just so I have this straight:

\- I type my email address into the input

\- I click "Contact Us"

\- Instead of seeing a form where I can enter details to contact you, my email
address gets zipped off to you so you can contact me about why I want to
contact you

Yep, seems broken.

~~~
jmilinovich
I see your point. Will discuss with the team in earnest.

------
monkey_slap
I think Chrome for iOS has one of the best deeplink/url schemes out there. It
even has callbacks to return to your app.

[https://developers.google.com/chrome/mobile/docs/ios-
links](https://developers.google.com/chrome/mobile/docs/ios-links)

~~~
jmilinovich
totally agree- across the board, it's exciting to see how Google's
implementing deeplinking across their properties.

see also: [https://developers.google.com/+/mobile/ios/share/deep-
link](https://developers.google.com/+/mobile/ios/share/deep-link)

------
ckoglmeier
This isn't new technology, it's readily available for iOS. People haven't
implemented it for broad use because it doesn't work as well on iOS as intents
do on Android i.e. I can't link from an email and have the OS decide if I
should send it to the app or to a web browser.

------
couchand
I find it interesting that their site doesn't support deeplinking.

~~~
jlturner
URX doesn't have a consumer app to deeplink to.

[http://urx.com/deeplinks](http://urx.com/deeplinks)

~~~
couchand
Before it meant a reference to a spot in a mobile app people used the term
'deep link' to describe web resources. The OP documentation has single-page
app style navigation without support for deep links, which is just a little
ironic.

